# Rabintex Air Crew Helmet



## lrs143 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have Rabintex RBH Air Crew Helmets in my catalog now. Message me for pricing. These are exactly like the Ops Core other than a slight difference in the shape. It accepts Ops Core accessories. Custom painting available too.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 7, 2013)

Me like.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Whats the rating on them?


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 7, 2013)

It has sex appeal.  That's for sure.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 7, 2013)

Those are pretty damn cool


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 7, 2013)

Protection Level: IIIA
Bullet Resistance: 9 mm 124 gr' FMJ, 0.44" Mag 240 gr' SWCGC
Fragmentation Performance [17 grain] (v50): 610 / 630 / 650 / 670 m/s


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 9, 2013)

Might be able to knock about $100 off the helmets if I get 3-5 commitments. I have a big order that I may be able to piggy-back on and get our cost down.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 9, 2013)

What's the current cost???


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 9, 2013)

$850 for the Helmet, Pads, and Straps


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's a painted helmet. This medium one is sold and I have another in Large ready to ship with the same AOR2 pattern.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 11, 2013)

Let me know when you have a M/C Large ready to go.


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Let me know when you have a M/C Large ready to go.


 I can ship it in Multicam on Thursday or Friday. Let me know and I'll get it done.


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2013)

I will look into this immediately. Oh, and it's lrs not irs. Big difference.


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2013)

From that article it looks like it's that run and that model (ACH). I have inquired though and will update here with the response I get.

No problem D-Fuzz


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2013)

It's mostly me that laughs at my humor.


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2013)

Then he will laugh at my humor too. Now 2 people think I'm funny.


----------

